
The Password Reset MitM Attack [pdf] - paultopia
https://www.ieee-security.org/TC/SP2017/papers/207.pdf
======
debasishm89
TLDR; but seems,it's similar to the technique I have demonstrated ~6 years
back : [http://www.debasish.in/2012/07/how-i-can-reset-your-gmail-
pa...](http://www.debasish.in/2012/07/how-i-can-reset-your-gmail-
password_28.html) Demo :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXNGeURi3hA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXNGeURi3hA)

